# Are A I B on the warpath



## searchten (18 Jun 2010)

Just wondering if this has happened to anybody else,i missed a dd payment for a loan with A I B,so they usually take a double payment the following month,which they did not this month,so in the last few days i have recieced a letter signed by the manager of my branch telling me that i have 30 days from the date of the letter to make a lodgement to my loan account or if i fail to do so ,A I B will withdraw all facilities cancel all direct debits and whatever bank cards i have and terminate my access to internet and 24 hour banking and that i could be liable for a minimum charge on € 3500.00 if the take legal action against me, just wondering has anybody else recieved similar threats from A I B


----------



## suemoo1 (18 Jun 2010)

God, that seems extremely harsh for a missed direct debit!!.. i missed a direct debit last year (aib also) got a letter but nothing like that.. they also didnt  take a double payment they just re-tried for the direct debit a couple of days later.


----------



## PaddyW (18 Jun 2010)

That seems extremely harsh. I missed one recently, letter also but nothing harsh at all. Weird regarding the double payment too, they trust retried for mine too. I'd have a word with AIB complaints department about that. Sounds like the branch manager has crossed a line there


----------



## NHG (18 Jun 2010)

I definately agree with your thread heading, they have had a major shift around of management staff and now having been a good business customer for over 20 years seems to have no bearing on how you are now spoken to and dealt with.

Some of my business collegues have had their accounts moved (no choice given) to another town which means over 10 miles drive to the new branch - crazy, another collegue with another banking insituition account moved over 25 miles as opposed to being just up the town.

I think its time they realised that it is joe soap etc that is paying their wages!


----------



## marksa (18 Jun 2010)

Like everyone else, I believe this is a bit ott, but the problem is that for the last 10 years Irish banks have taken an extremely laid back, even lax, attitude to credit management, where a culture of missing payment dates, not repaying expired facilities on time etc was all too common. 

So what is happening now is from one extreme to the other. Perhaps it will settle down in the next year or two, but for the moment don't be surprised if you see more of this kind of thing.


----------



## Howitzer (18 Jun 2010)

searchten said:


> Just wondering if this has happened to anybody else,i missed a dd payment for a loan with A I B,so* they usually take a double payment the following month*,which they did not this month,so in the last few days i have recieced a letter signed by the manager of my branch telling me that i have 30 days from the date of the letter to make a lodgement to my loan account or if i fail to do so ,A I B will withdraw all facilities cancel all direct debits and whatever bank cards i have and terminate my access to internet and 24 hour banking and that i could be liable for a minimum charge on € 3500.00 if the take legal action against me, just wondering has anybody else recieved similar threats from A I B


Have you missed payments before? Do you run an overdraft? In short, are you a bad credit risk?

This sounds more like it has moved from a local branch issue to a collections department of some sort. If this is a regular occurance they may be well within their rights to start legal proceedings.


----------



## Wishes (19 Jun 2010)

This letter sounds like a replicate a friend of mine received a couple of months back.  I think I mentioned it on here.  They threatened the very same action but my friend was starting to show signs of financial difficulty so that is why the bank reacted the way they did.

I will admit that the letter was brutal and without any mercy.  Friend had to get a debt management agency to intervene.  

These letters are coming from local branches and not collections.


----------

